# Krate Disc/kickstand interference question



## rpochi (Apr 10, 2021)

Excuse the total newb question, but I just relaced my S2 wheel to accept a Krate disc brake onto a 1968 5sp Stingray frame. I aligned the hub so that the wheel would sit center in the frame. Unfortunately now the kickstand bumps into the disc brake hardware in the up position. The kickstand is original to the frame, stamped '8339'.  I assume I have to remove some washers/nuts to set the brake hardware deeper into the frame so the kickstand clears, unless Krate bikes used a different type of kickstand. Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rfeagleye (Apr 11, 2021)

The kickstand for a disc brake bike is stamped 365, it is shorter to clear the brake. Check eBay for them, they pop up there from time to time.


----------



## rfeagleye (Apr 11, 2021)

This is what you need:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-ST...TH-CAM-PIN-365/224398662931?campid=5335809022


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 11, 2021)

rpochi said:


> View attachment 1389104
> 
> View attachment 1389105
> 
> ...




Someone here will have one otherwise a couple rough ones on Feebay right now.


----------



## rpochi (Apr 11, 2021)

Awesome, thanks for the help--That helped me avoid the worse case scenario--mess with a perfectly aligned hub just to realize I needed a different kickstand from the start!


----------



## rfeagleye (Apr 11, 2021)

No problem! One thing I'm not 100% sure on, and maybe someone can help, if you need the cam from a Disc Brake Krate too? I might try buying a 365 kickstand and cam, just in case you need it.


----------



## rpochi (Apr 11, 2021)

Great, I was wondering the same, i'll get one with the cam just in case. I truly was dreading dinking around with the hub again which would have been all for naught!


----------

